# Changing Ferry crossing



## corkbuoy (Mar 3, 2007)

Have booked P & O ferry to Calais for June. What is the situation if I arrive late (or early) for my booked crossing, is there a charge for these changes ?

corkbuoy


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

They isnever usually a charge, they just put you on the next ferry unless it's full then they put you on the one after that. Bigfrank3


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We've never paid for the Dover to Calais crossing and we are pretty well always early.

Coming back we've been charged when we changed our crossing by a day or two ( usually about 10 euros) but again, if we have turned up and hour or two early then you are just waved into the queue for the next ferry.

This might not apply in high summer however but I think June is OK.

G


----------

